# Glasurit painters?



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

Painted a bmw e46 silver yester day, stonechips around front of bonnet an wings, basecoat was blowing back in wing, an clearcoated egde to egde, now when mixing the clear 923-45 it looked browney? mixed up an clearcoat on an peeled back the tape on door an now the wing looks darker than the door? what would cause this? what way would i go about fixing this? bleand clear into door?


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

what i do mate is,,,,,,paint half of blened panel with 1st coat of clearcoat then 2nd coat paint full panel this way your only putting one coat of clear on the edge so you shoudnt have clear change,,,,,but when i say half i mean about 6"off the end,or you could use one coat clears with a grip coat and one full coat,,,,,,i use this method and never have colour change on silvers


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

so now if the wing stands out to the door you will have to blend the wing to the door but like i say dont put two full clearcoats on the door just keep 6" from door edge on first coat and the clear the full door on second coat and it will match the next panel,silvers are *******s for doing this,plus theres probly only one coat of clear on from the factory so you adding more to panels wont help


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey buddy,

I am not a glasurit user ...BUT should not look brown when mixed ! somtimes looks a slight yellow in cheap stuff but should look crystal clear 

This is a tricky one to re do 

i would use another clear and since your going to reclear the door anyway ..i would sand the wing/door and diagonal blend some colour over both wing and door so they are perfect ..then mix your clear and do as advised above 6" from edge of door first coat let flash then one full coat to the edge job done .

But i would say there is an issue with the clear or hardner tbh


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

like said some clears are a tadge yellow,i used glasrit 15yr ago and it wasnt really clear then,but if it was browny mate you should never have painted a full front end in it and should have been thrown away.its not uncommen to have clear change on silvers thats why i use the method i use,,,,,,every single pro painter has had this problem so dont worry like said above just blend the wing and door,me i would just paint the wing with silver and let the silver hit the door naturally then just drop wing and door but just one coat of clear on the edge of door and it will match,but like mr paint says bin that clear or hardener if you think theres a issue


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

plus you only need one coat of silver now so dont overkill,,one coat of silver and then drop,


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

another thing i remember with glasrit is in cold weather the clear used to go thick so stick it on a radiator and it thins out loverly,it was a great clear when i used it and the 22 line straight gloss was the best ive used


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

923-45 is Glasurit ceramic clear.
We use it at working with 923-335 HS clear and 923-135 HS racing clear. 
The reason for the slightly yellow tint to it, is the uv filters in it. It shouldn't of been a brown shade. 
But this problem with it making it look slightly darker to the adjacent panel, is normally caused if it been painted twice, or to much clear has been applied, with these HS clears you only need a half coat followed by one full wet coat, other wise it can come out slightly darker. The only way you will resolve this is to paint the wing and blend the door. :thumb:


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

just blend the base between the wing an door or full repaint on bonnet+both wings? thanks for the help guys,


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

You'll need to base the wing and just blend into the door. Then just apply a half coat of clear and one full wet coat. :thumb:


----------



## toddy23 (Jun 16, 2012)

its up to you weather you do the bonnet again but i would paint the full wings again instead of blend the wing otherwise your going to have four coats of clear on tops of wings and only 2 on bonnet but if you silver the full wing your going to have 2 coats of clear on wing top and 2 on bonnet


----------

